

Rate YC Hacker News Interface - tojileon

How much would you give it out of 10? I am not impressed with the user interface or home page of many startups. As a test of how the hacker community thinks, let's rate the hacker news UI. Mine: 9 out of 10.
======
Zak
8/10. Nitpicks:

No top button when viewing a comment - only parent. No way to undo/reverse a
vote. Comment reply/edit is on another page instead of inline like reddit. No
comment reply notification in the toolbar.

~~~
gersteni
I don't think undoing a vote would be a valuable feature. One of the nice
things about this site is that it is minimalistic.

Undoing a vote, even if it is useful, would add clutter to the UI. Because I
always enjoy the sparseness, but would rarely want to undo a vote, I think the
site is better off without the feature.

~~~
SwellJoe
"Undoing a vote, even if it is useful, would add clutter to the UI."

No, it would just leave the arrows in place except highlighted when "voted".
You could then click it again to unvote, or click the opposite arrow to
reverse vote. Just like Reddit.

I'm not saying I want unvoting, as I don't really care, but I don't think it
clutters the interface in any meaningful way. (Though it does make the pair of
arrows multi-state, which could be confusing for some users. Doesn't seem to
bother redditors though.)

------
imsteve
The people here is, by far, the best feature.

------
wammin
I give it a 6/10 I guess. While I like the simple approach ... I am also
missing a few basic bells and whistles. I'd love to see a search feature
and/or a way to tag or categorize posts for later reference. Sometimes I think
"oh, I remember reading about that on YC" but its nearly impossible to find
again.

Also the text (as I'm typing this) in the form field is too lightly colored
and the text area is too small for me.

------
webwright
I'd give it a higher rating if it had a search UI. ;-)

------
german
It works fine for me, the only thing that I miss is when submitting an url you
can't write the text to be seen in the comments page.

------
staunch
Overall 8/10. It does everything it needs to in a really clean way. It's
reliable and consistent.

My biggest nitpick is reading the grayed out font on visited links, submission
text, and a few other places. My brain wants to skip over grayed out text so
much that it requires an almost conscious effort.

------
samwise
Great and light weight. I would like a clone.

